# Online CPR, First Aid, AED, and BBP cert, yay or nay?



## That_Guy (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.cprtoday.com/

What do you professionals think?


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.cprtoday.com/course_cost.php

Comprehensive BLS?

What do you think?


----------



## ResTech (Aug 12, 2009)

For the didactic (or lecture) portion, it would be okay probably... but without an actual skills evaluation and putting into practice what you learned on a dummy, its not worth much weight in my opinion. 

Plus, no State Health Dept is gonna accept it. You would need to get AHA or ARC CPR for the Healthcare Provider. 

All in all, waste of money. Contact your local AHA, ARC, fire, or EMS department. Also, try the hospital education departments for an upcoming class.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 12, 2009)

Heck, if you ask nicely (or resort to a little begging and some groveling), a lot of hospitals will squeeze you into a class at minimal cost or without charge especially for a CPR course.  Think of it as a professional courtesy.  I had to do this for my PALS when I inadvertently let it expire and PALS class around here is about 3x the cost of the CPR courses. 

I would NOT do anything online regarding the alphabet certifications since, as ResTech pointed out, they are basically not worth the paper they are printed on.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 12, 2009)

ResTech said:


> For the didactic (or lecture) portion, it would be okay probably... but without an actual skills evaluation and putting into practice what you learned on a dummy, its not worth much weight in my opinion.
> 
> Plus, no State Health Dept is gonna accept it. You would need to get AHA or ARC CPR for the Healthcare Provider.
> 
> All in all, waste of money. Contact your local AHA, ARC, fire, or EMS department. Also, try the hospital education departments for an upcoming class.



But they actually are AHA and ARC. It's a reason why it confuses the heck out of me. 

I know First Aid is taught to a movie, and then you get your card. Nowadays anyways... CPR, 30:2 I've always known, Infant, Child, and Adult I already have. as well as First Aid ceritications.

Would this online course by chance be a good "refresher" or a good way to compliment skills already known?

Their curriculum is based primarily off of AHA. and it's an AHA certification that you get.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 12, 2009)

usafmedic45 said:


> Heck, if you ask nicely (or resort to a little begging and some groveling), a lot of hospitals will squeeze you into a class at minimal cost or without charge especially for a CPR course.  Think of it as a professional courtesy.  I had to do this for my PALS when I inadvertently let it expire and PALS class around here is about 3x the cost of the CPR courses.
> 
> I would NOT do anything online regarding the alphabet certifications since, as ResTech pointed out, they are basically not worth the paper they are printed on.



I see where you're getting at. I can already get CPR, and First Aid for free (CPR "skills" are just push a dummies chest in thirty times, breath in two times, and you get your CPR card, First Aid Card, just watch the video, take paper test, and you get your First Aid Card. I get each for free)

Blood born pathogens is something I've never been certified on, nor "Emergency Basic First Aid"... (at least I don' thave the card for it)


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 12, 2009)

*There's also this one*

http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=3019553


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 12, 2009)

That_Guy said:


> http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=3019553



i've taken that class before.....it was worth it to me cause i didn't want to spend all day in a class. after i finished it online, went and did a skills check off.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 12, 2009)

First website:  Doesn't look too "comprehensive" to me.  Is that professional rescuer CPR training or Lay?  No skills testing?  "uses AHA and ARC standards"?  Then go dirrectly to AHA's website based class:

Second Site:  Have done that one once when CPR/AED was going to expire in a week and I dropped the ball on recert.  Take the on-line class and test the skills with a AHA provider...  worked for me...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 12, 2009)

That_Guy said:


> I see where you're getting at. I can already get CPR, and First Aid for free (CPR "skills" are just push a dummies chest in thirty times, breath in two times, and you get your CPR card, First Aid Card, just watch the video, take paper test, and you get your First Aid Card. I get each for free)
> 
> Blood born pathogens is something I've never been certified on, nor "Emergency Basic First Aid"... (at least I don' thave the card for it)


Keep in mind that, as others have pointed out, there are two different courses: one for lay people (which seems to be what you are talking about) and the one for healthcare professionals (the one that you need).


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 12, 2009)

Part of every EMS class is to cover BBP and communicable diseases. OSHA requirements suggest annual BBP updates for all people who are or are potentially at risk of exposure in the workplace. On line is fine. 

CPR AED and FA on line are also fine for recertification but, the skills portion for CPR/AED is demonstration at a local training center (or whatever) after the on line part is completed. Initial courses really need to stay a hands on experience IMHO. CPR may be so easy a caveman can do it but, there is a right and wrong way. Learning from someone with knowledge and experience makes that first time provider experience (hopefully) a little less intimidating.


----------



## GlowingSimon (Nov 22, 2010)

That_Guy said:


> But they actually are AHA and ARC. It's a reason why it confuses the heck out of me.
> 
> I know First Aid is taught to a movie, and then you get your card. Nowadays anyways... CPR, 30:2 I've always known, Infant, Child, and Adult I already have. as well as First Aid ceritications.
> 
> ...



I think it's a pretty good way to keep your skills fresh and current, as with this CPR class.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 22, 2010)

The way I see it, for the lay person an online course is acceptable (of course not preferred) as some education is better than none. But for a healthcare provider, I would consider an online class as unacceptable. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## 18G (Nov 23, 2010)

The AHA has a nice online method for recerting. I just recently recerted mine that way. 

You take the online test, print the certificate, and than go to a AHA training site and do the skills portion. There are videos for lecture if you need to refresh. 

When I went to do the skills I was done in less than ten minutes. 

Online portion is less than $20... although the skills part was like $55.


----------

